
Comprehensive diff between the Swift 1.2 and 2.0 standard libraries - smithclay
http://www.mergely.com/uEsxCOcE/
======
smithclay
Output generated from Xcode 6.4 and 7.0:

(echo "import Swift"; echo ":print_module Swift") | xcrun swift -deprecated-
integrated-repl | open -f

[http://ericasadun.com/2015/09/01/fetching-stdlib-
declaration...](http://ericasadun.com/2015/09/01/fetching-stdlib-declarations-
in-tcsh-swiftlang/)

